# Unsticking Disc Openers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson on how to "unstick" a disc opener on planters.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/unsticking_disk_openers_on_planters/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Stuck disc openers? Must be an off breed thing, our Whites use bolt's instead.


----------

